# My most expensive pipe yet



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I got to open my second xmas gift early too and it is this one:










(sorry, I haven't had time to take pictures of the actual pipe yet)

It is a Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire XL. The XL stands for big and it is a large pipe but still fits nicely in my hand . Actually the diameter of the bowl is almost exactly the same as on my medium Peterson 303 but the depth is bigger. I also like the sterling silver band and little silver "P" on the stem. The workmanship is truly beautiful.

So.. I was starting to break it in and it was nasty! The taste of varnish was really horrible. As usual, the whole inside of the bowl was varnished. Last night I filled the bowl up with sea-salt and added a few drops of 60% proof vodka. When I checked it just before going to work this morning the salt had turned a deep red. I hope that will remove some of the varnishy taste . I didn't dare sandpaper the inside of the bowl on such an expensive pipe.

Apart from the varnish issue it does smoke really well.

What is your most expensive pipe?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine is also a pete, a St. Patty's Day 2009.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

That is one nice looking pipe . The silver band on mine has a Sherlock Holmes silhouette.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine's xmas present from wife Harp 999. Also tasted bad in the beginning, but has been improving with each smoke, I hope one day it will be as good as my system 303


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, that's one BEAUTIFUL Peterson. Grats, man


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

It still tastes a bit like varnish when smoking it, but I'm only on my fourth one-quarter of a bowl.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine is an Atelier pipe made by Rolando Negoita; one of his rare "Katana" shaped pipes. Several years back when I contacted Mr. Negoita about commissioning this pipe (I was involved in the sport/discipline of Kendo at the time), if I recall correctly, he informed me that actually he had made one other Katana previously (although I might be mistaken; mine might have been his first).

Anway, at the time his fee for the pipe was a little over $800. I've yet to smoke her. . . and in fact may never; she is just too exquisite a piece and for me, my enjoyment of her is derived solely by seeing her each and every day within my pipe display; she's the center attraction.

Interestingly, if you go to Mr. Negoita's "Atelier" website you can see that he still offers this pipe as a custom order. But, ummm. . . he now has an asking price of $1,800 for one (n/k, go see for yourself). My particular Katana has a sandblasted briar versus the smooth briar he has depicted on his website. Oh, and mine came with a cherry display stand as well; similar to the one depicted on his website.

~Gary

:smoke:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Peterson makes some nice pipes. I have one in my collection, but my most expensive pipes is Ardor.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

My Atelier 'Katana' pipe is pictured at back. . . the other pipes in the photo are other Rolando Negiota pipes that I also own.

Oh, and that 'crescent' shaped contemporary looking pipe at front, I've not smoked. It too is. . . something that is special to me aesthetically. Besides, I'm cursed with having too many other pipes at my disposal to smoke!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

That whole collection looks like a statue of modern art (groovy).


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

All beautiful pipes, But it must be the touch of Japanese in my blood that is drooling over your Katana! :jaw:

One of these days I'd like to own a high price pipe. But then Ill be tempted to smoke it.:hat:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

juni said:


> It still tastes a bit like varnish when smoking it, but I'm only on my fourth one-quarter of a bowl.


How's the varnish taste? Gone yet?


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

It is completely gone, the pipe is smoked in now .


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad to hear it! How long did it take?

I'm pretty sure mine was pre-carbonized 'cause I didn't notice any varnish. Weird. :ask:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

It took about 20 bowlfulls. I did give it a salt/alcohol treatment after two bowls which got rid of a lot of the stain.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Twiggz said:


> All beautiful pipes, But it must be the touch of Japanese in my blood that is drooling over your Katana! :jaw:


Well then, a little more torture shall we?

















Sorry; couldn't resist!


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

The Legendary Rolando Katana! Dear God, I hate you (ok, not "hate", but how about "envy you with every atom of my being"?). I have seen 1 (one) Atlier Katana before, at the Chicago Pipe Show in 2002. I had never been so utterly hypnotized by, or unequivocally lusted after a composition before. I study Iaido (Araki-ryu school,founded by Araki Mujinsai Minamotono Hidetsuna over 400 years ago ), and spent a good deal of time with Toyoda-sensei, who promoted me to shodan in Hemeji, Japan. One day...one fine day, I will own one.

Bear


Garys4598 said:


> Well then, a little more torture shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Garys4598 said:


> Besides, I'm cursed with having too many other pipes at my disposal to smoke!


I know what you mean. I have way too many hot girlfriends. It's extremely depressing.... 
:mrgreen:

(knew I'd never get that out without laughing). What I mean is, hey, we all got problems, y'know? Stop whining! LOL

Thanks for sharing the photos. Awesome looking pipes you have there.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome looking pipes gentlemen.


----------

